

Home Cleaning Service Pathjoy Becomes Homejoy, Raises $1.7M From A16Z And Others - mlinsey
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/05/homejoy-seed-funding/

======
kirillzubovsky
Ah, how cool, we just recommended it to some friends last week. Would be great
to see it grow.

